# Endlers



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I have some plain endlers and was wondering if anybody had any of the albino endlers or any other types that they may be willing to part with


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I have blonde black bar Endlers strain but I don't have enough to part with. It's a new colony.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks, please let me know when you have enough to part with a trio or more.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

My endler colony is now growing and will be parting it soon. I have some pure endlers and have 3 females pregnant that will have 25 babies soon . I will pm u when ready.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks, my tank will be ready anytime the babies are


----------



## ilikeendlers (May 28, 2011)

I have some pure Endlers for sale if you're interested.
I have a tank that has 5-6 different pure strains mixed together.
And a top bar snake chested strain.

Only thing is I'm in Houston but willing to ship if interested.

Here's a link on another forum of the sale.
http://www.aquariacentral.com/forum...ar-Snake-Chested-Strain&p=2766424#post2766424


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for the offer. At this time I have plain endlers but want to try more of a pure strain for now.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Well I go away for a week to the hospital and came back to find my juveniles have started to color up. What part of the metroplex are you at?


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I live in Forest Hill, not to far away and can come that way Sunday if you have some ready to go. Glad you are home from the Hospital, hope it wasn't anything to bad. I heard the food there is not very good.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

How many are you wanting? I can get you probably 6-12.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

nah that just made a new horror movie chop chop roberts gual blater out. robert how did getting the staples out go okay? need anything? will you be at the tca auction.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Nah Joey, I'm good for now on fish & fish gear. Thanks for offering.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

6 or 12 is a good number to start a colony with and I would be very great-full. I would not want to many at a time for I believe a lot of the fun with fish is watching your colony grow. Is this weekend a good time to come get some? I am busy close to downtown at the magic shop Saturday morning and have an AC man coming around 2 for a tune up but can come any time after that or sometime Sunday afternoon if that is better.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Got your pm. I need to check with my wife to what her schedule has going. I'll let you know. If they are going into a tank without other fish, i can give you a bunch babies to watch grow and color up.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

They will be in a tank by themselves and I will add a catfish or two later after they have established themselves, thanks.


----------

